# New Chrono On The Way



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

After a few failure's on E-bay









Just won this rather fine looking piece







for a bit less than maybe I expected to pay









In a departure for me a gold plated non black dial







but it will sit nicely with my other vintage O&W's.

Sellers pics.




























Mike


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

That looks like a really nice purchase... quite like that is nearly ALL gold coloured, great numbers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice find Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Another nice O&W, look forward to seeing some new pics of it.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks nice congrats


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

rondeco said:


> Very nice Mike , good find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that but as is the way of the Germans they don't seem to do Paypal much.

I could only use Paypal money from some sales, as I'm spent up with the real money







or else I would have had a go.

A Jenny Caribean finish last night as well for not to bad a price in germany.

Mike


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice watch Mike, I missed that one. I saw the Caribbeans though. If I can't pay for a non-UK auction by Paypal, I don't bother. It's too much hassle going to the bank to set up a IBAN/SWIFT transaction. I wonder sometimes if the banks deliberately make what should be easy in the digital age, difficult.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I was charged Â£17.50 for a Â£100 European transaction, makes Paypal's 4% pale into insignificant.

Nice O&W Mike, haven't seen that one before.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

rondeco said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > Nice watch Mike, I missed that one. I saw the Caribbeans though. If I can't pay for a non-UK auction by Paypal, I don't bother. It's too much hassle going to the bank to set up a IBAN/SWIFT transaction. I wonder sometimes if the banks deliberately make what should be easy in the digital age, difficult.
> ...


I remember using this line or something along the lines of "your charges are a barrier to the free movement of goods/capital across the EU" to the deputy bank manager who handled my last IBAN payment to Germany. He was rather sheepish about the situation. It seems that if you have the SWIFT details, it costs about Â£9 to transfer Â£100 or so. Without the SWIFT details, your bank will charge you about Â£21.... what a rip off.







On the Continent, these charges don't apply. This is why so many Germans resent using Paypal with its charges, they're not used to paying much, if anything for IBAN transfers.

cheers

Dave


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

That is a beauty Mike!









Is that a Valjoux 7734 or is it earlier?

You lot have overseas bank transfers cheap. My bank charges me a 35 Euro flat fee. Rip-off city.







Needless to say I only buy internationally with Paypal.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

quoll said:


> Is that a Valjoux 7734 or is it earlier?


According to the listing it's a Landeron 248.

I will have to take their word for it as I don't know any different
















Mike


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> > Is that a Valjoux 7734 or is it earlier?
> ...


I can tell it's a Landeron movement from the shape of the bridge. It's not a Valjoux 7734, 7733 or 7730 movement.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

DaveE said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > quoll said:
> ...


IMHO It's a Landeron 51, i've sell exactly the same 1 month ago:


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

its a landeron 248 ,it says so under the balance in the first pics


----------



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

pugster said:


> its a landeron 248 ,it says so under the balance in the first pics


Maybe 2 versions exist









Here, the back of mine (disregard lost chrono levers)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

> Maybe 2 versions exist blink.gif


nope not as far as im aware ,there are a few landeron movments that look similar ,check under the balance.


----------

